# Buying Travel Trailer



## DL Rupper (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm an old timer from back in the day, but my son is looking for a travel trailer to go camping in the Western States. I told him to stay away from Forest River Manufactured RVs. Is that still good advice? I know 6-8 years ago they were really bad. They looked good, but fell apart. Any advice?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2016)

WOW The Dodge man has showded back up.  Good to see you here DL.  Really missed you.  I have been gone from here for awhile got lost LOL.  FR still has a bad rep but not from me.  I really think if it has been well taken care of its ok if son is looking used.  Hollis bought a new top end FR and loves it.  Dont be a stranger miss you


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey Chelse, thanks for the reply.   My wife drives our Nissan Rogue now.  I have bad arthritis, so don't get to drive much anymore. Big change from the Dodge Cummins and HitchHiker 5th Wheel.  Fulltiming for 15 years was a blast.  Probably the single most enjoyable experience in my lifetime.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 2, 2016)

D L We stay out or try to for around 7 months out of the yr with short trips between.  In our 12yr now but see the light at the end of tunnel.  What a ride.  Met a lot of folks that we never would if not for camping.  We have been campers for 45+ yrs and owned most all kind of rvs.  Still have the 02 HR MH and it will most likele be the last.  Keep us posted what the son gets and guide him here to the forum.


----------

